# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Уязвимость в Mozilla Firefox

## ALEX(XX)

Ahmad Muammar из индонезийской компании ERDC сообщает об обнаружении уязвимости в популярном браузере Mozilla Firefox для ОС GNU/linux. Как сообщает автор, уязвимость связана с ошибкой при вычислении размера GIF-файлов, используемых в качестве бэкграунда Веб-сайта, при большом размере этого файла (<body background="exploit.gif">, например). Уязвимость обнаружена во всех версиях Firefox до 3.0.10 включительно и может привести к DoS - то есть аварийному завершению приложения. Mozilla выпущен патч 
Описание уязвимости

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## avirarus

Mozilla Firefox v3.0.11 ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.or...p%203.0.11.exe

----------

